# Мотивирующие истории



## toohtik (7 Мар 2013)

Для поддержания правильного настроения предлагаю выкладывать истории выздоровления.
Надеюсь тема понравится и ее поддержат своими ссылками:
История болезни. Диагноз - IRONMAN
Валентин Дикуль - легенда


----------



## toohtik (15 Мар 2013)

Человек с НЕ ограниченными возможностями


----------



## toohtik (9 Апр 2013)

Можешь, терпи!


----------



## toohtik (10 Июн 2013)

Не совсем про спину но мотивирует к борьбе очень сильно!


----------



## toohtik (18 Июн 2013)

Светлое будущее!


----------



## toohtik (12 Июл 2013)

Никогда не сдавайся. История Артура.


----------



## Настюха (12 Авг 2013)

Моя песня о борьбе с болью. Говорят, что она бодрит! Писала в 18 лет, тогда и записывала.


----------



## toohtik (16 Апр 2014)

Интересно и необычно:

Село Холомерье. Не авторемонт


Сегодня не будет разговора об автомобилях и диагностике. Сегодня будет разговор с человеком, который когда-то работал в авторемонте, а потом, когда жизнь ему предложила сломаться – послал её предложение подальше и начал делать себя сам. Включаем диктофон ... послушаем?
ВОТ ТАКАЯ НЕПРИЯТНОСТЬ…
Лет шесть назад случилась неприятность, другой бы сказал: «Беда», но не привык бросаться в крайности и сыпать голову пеплом, говорил так: «Немного подломал спину». Рентгеновский снимок потом показал, что какой-то позвонок разломился и его кусочек или кусочки висели на ниточке. Но это было потом, а сначала был чужой город,  «Скорая» и молодой торопливый врач с торопливым диагнозом: «Возможно, что вы ходить не будете». Обрадовал, блин, эскулап!
… впрочем, эту фигню можно пропустить, неинтересно. Кому интересно знать о том, что первые дни ведро для туалета подставляла тётя Шура, старая, пожилая женщина, фронтовичка, видевшая на войне варианты похлеще. Сухонькой рукой она брала за плечо, тянула, помогала хоть немного повернуть туловище в сторону ведра, и подсовывала ведро поближе … это  жуть. Стыдоба. Никому ещё не рассказывал. Ладно об этом, хватит, неинтересно. А вот смеяться начал чуть позже, когда стало уже стыдно перед тётей Шурой и стал самостоятельно добираться до туалета – ползком и на коленях. Увидел какой пол грязный, рассмотрел пол во всех подробностях и стал смеяться! Приполз обратно, взобрался на кровать и понял: «А хрен вам всем. Ходить не буду? Буду».
От этих слов до «ходить» прошло много времени. Жена вернулась из-за границы, была  в командировке, позвонил ей, прилетела и забрала домой. Раньше звонить не хотел, зачем срывать с работы, не смертельно, не умер.
… я потом эту историю рассказывал знакомому врачу, так он сказал:
- Идиот. Ты понимаешь, что ходил по самой краюхе? И тебе просто повезло! Не знаю, кто тебе помог, Бог, наверное, но по снимку и тем показателям ты не должен сейчас ходить, коляска, вот твои ноги, после таких травм восстановиться самостоятельно и так быстро просто нереально. Сказка! Не видел бы твои снимки – не поверил бы!
- В Бога пока не верю, но как видишь …
А что говорить и зачем убеждать… сам, всё сам. Корсет помог и  глаза жены, наверное, когда она помогала застёгивать корсет и уходила на работу. Уходила и оставляла свой взгляд. Тут у меня есть любимая фраза: «А хрен вам всем и по всей морде!». В больницу лечь категорически отказывался, боялся  знанием, что больничных дух не поможет, а наоборот, угнетёт, согнёт, сил не оставит. А силы были ой как нужны.
Так … это тоже неинтересно. Ну что дальше … дальше попросили с работы. Естественно, кому ты нужен. Кое-что выплатили, автоцентр взял на моё место другого и всё. История окончена, но жизнь продолжается.
… Зажило как на собаке. Но если собака раны зализывает языком, то такой длинный ещё не отрастил.  Словами зализывал. Ложился спать на полу – на жёстком и ровном боли было меньше, ложился и начинал повторять: « А хрен вам по всей морде». Ну и так далее. Мне ещё отец говорил когда-то: « Сдался внутри – сдулся снаружи». Приблизительно так, точно не помню. Отец воевал  на Великой Отечественной все четыре года. Начал солдатом, окончил войну капитаном. И я тогда, на полу, засыпая, вдруг начал вспоминать его рассказы, часто вспоминал и представлял самый запомнившийся, как они перед наступлением жили несколько недель в окопах, в которых было по колено воды. С ума сойти, как такое возможно …
Ну вот … через какое-то время стал ходить. С палочкой, в корсете, но ходить. Ковылял по московским улицам, смотрел в окна, на людей и тихо радовался: «Хожу. Значит, живу». Единственное было плохо – в спине поселилась боль. Как зубная боль. Ноющая, тянущая. То сильнее, то слабее. Но постоянная. Боль утихала только ночью, да и то, только на время, когда вырубался полностью в коротком сне.
Работать пока не мог, жена содержала, ну а я начал учиться. Интернет, автомобильные сайты, форумы – что интересного и о чём говорят. За эти несколько лет изучил английский.

ЕСЛИ ПОШЁЛ – ИДИ
Всё бы хорошо, но боль отравляла. Стал желчным, как обиженный старик. Вспыхивал и злился. Срывался на жене, потом остывал и просил извинить.
Боль. Постоянная, ноющая. Надо избавляться. Но как. Прочитал кучу литературы, искал способ удалить боль. И наткнулся на сайт Дикуля. Оно! Вот что мне надо.
Созвонился, пригласили, напомнили про стоимость лечения. Вежливое напоминание про стоимость не удивило как раньше, когда только-только приехал в Москву и на каждом шагу слышал разговоры про деньги, про стоимость, опять про деньги … немного коробило, я же всю жизнь жил на Дальнем Востоке, а там сначала человек, а потом деньги и всё остальное. В Москве не живут, в Москве выживают, а для этого надо точно знать цену на жизнь и услуги.
Центр Дикуля был на окраине Москвы. Приехал, посмотрел на красивых девушек за приёмной стойкой,  на красивые плакаты, зеркала, понял, что лечат по московским облачным ценам, и поковылял в кабинет. Ничего, главное понять причину, найти способ лечения. Удивило вот что: тот, кто был в белом халате – «типа врач», он даже не спросил рентгеновский снимок или снимок МРТ. Он просто поговорил, поспрашивал что и как и пригласил на стол. А я-то больной со стажем, наслушался, набрался умностей, знаю, что с таким переломом как у меня, без снимка лечить – как прыгать с самолёта с носовым платком вместо парашюта ...
- А снимок смотреть не будете?,- удивлённо спросил я.
- Ах, снимок! Ну да, ну да, давайте посмотрим …
И это «врач»? У меня было несколько снимков и я дал ему первый, где перелом был ясно виден.
- Сколько там переломов, доктор?,- спросил я,- изменения в S-1 и L-1 вас не настораживают?
Он удивлённо на меня посмотрел:
- Вы врач?
- Нет, я просто больной.
Он разгневался:
- Ну и оставайтесь больным, а  врачам оставьте  право  лечить. Ложитесь!
- Снимок отдайте?,- я протянул руку, взял снимок и уложил его в пакет,- до свидания …,- и далее постарался без желчи в голосе,- товарищ доктор.
Не знаю, сам Дикуль, наверное, лечит правильно и результатов добивается. Но он делегировал своё имя другим, если проще – «продал имя», позволил распоряжаться своим именем другим …типа «врачам». Ну что ж …с московской точки зрения это правильно. Жизнь даётся один раз, а прожить её надо не в стоптанных ботинках.
После этого побывал у десятка врачей и целителей. Одни предлагали ложиться в клинику, но результат не гарантировали. Другие были более категоричны: «Только операция!», третьи вроде как лечили, и результат на первое время был – боль утихала, сверло в спине становилось тоньше и слабее, но через какое-то время  всё возвращалось, диаметр сверла в спине увеличивался и такая боль постепенно начинала сводить с ума.
Алкоголь. Вот что попробовал. И вроде как помогало! Но эйфория продолжалась недолго, алкоголь заканчивался, а боль возвращалась. «Эдак и спиться можно»,- подумал тогда и прекратил попытки унять боль через жидкий наркотик. Как-то мелькнула мысль попробовать реальный наркотик, но устрашила сама мысль об этом и больше к ней не возвращался. Говорят, что раковым больным дают наркотик, вот там, наверное, БОЛЬНО, а я перетерпливал, просто переключал сознание на что-то другое.
Как счастливы те люди, которые живут без боли!
Они счастливы и даже не понимают этого. Они могут ходить, сидеть, лежать, наклоняться, поворачиваться и при этом не чувствовать никакой боли! Они счастливы, это для них норма и их могут огорчать только мелочи в виде низкой зарплаты или старой модели автомобиля. Главного не видят. Не понимают. Не способны понять. А вот если бы всех предварительно пропускать через такую боль, то они  бы ценили любые мелочи, на которые сейчас не обращают внимания.
Последним «писком» был звонок от знакомого:
- Тут скоро приезжает один итальянец, мануальщик, говорят, что он всех ставит на ноги.
- И боль убирает?
- Не в курсе, за что купил – за то  продал …
- И сколько сенсов? Стоимость?
- Один сеанс. Триста евриков.
- И ты веришь, что он как Бог? За один сеанс лежачего или сильно болящего поднимет на ноги?
- Ты чего на меня наезжаешь? Как сказали, так и передал.
- Извини, не хотел, сам знаешь какое настроение …
- Знаю, знаю … ладно, пока, будет что новое – сообщу.
Уже никому не верил. Потому что устал верить и устал надеяться. Кругом пройдохи или неучи. Только бабки сорвать, только нажиться, а там трава не расти. Вот почему не поверил и другому звонку от жены:
- Виктор недавно возил своего знакомого в Белоруссию, говорит, что тот врач поднял его знакомого на ноги. А так скрюченным был. Привёз скрюченного – встретил прямым и весёлым.
Я едко и с сарказмом спросил:
- И всё  за один сеанс?
- Почему за один? Там больница, пять дней, полный пансион.
- И сколько стоит сиё удовольствие?
- Девятьсот тысяч.
- !!! … ты с ума сошла?!!
Жена обиделась, я давно  ей надоел своими дурацкими придирками, желчью и дурным настроением:
- Девятьсот тысяч белорусских. Зайди в Интернет и сам посчитай. И не кричи, успокойся и подумай.
Зашёл, посмотрел, посчитал, удивился. Около  трёх тысяч рублей «наших». Три тысячи? Бред какой-то.
… до сих пор не понимаю, почему решился и почему поверил. То-ли боль доконала и был готов схватиться за любую соломинку, то-ли действительно – есть Бог на этом свете, есть Провидение и оно всегда ведёт нас за руку через терновник, отодвигая от нашего лица колючки …

БОЛЬНИЦА ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ НАДЕЖДЫ
Приехал в Белоруссию. Нашёл с трудом: село Холомерье, Городокский район и Витебская область. Вдалеке от цивилизации, можно сказать, но дорога туда асфальтированная. Когда ехал, в голове крутилось какое-то сравнение от увиденного за окном. И только потом понял: «Как снова в СССР попал». Чистота и аккуратность. Ухоженные поля. Чистота по обочинам дорог. И люди какие-то светлые.
Приехал одним из первых. Заезд больных ожидался позднее. С трудом взобрался на высокую кровать и привычно скособочился: в последние годы выработалась удобная привычка стоять и ходить: вперёд и влево. Вот в такой позе стоял и ходил. Кр-расота! Представляю себя со стороны …
Дверь открылась и вошёл пожилой  мужчина в тонких очках. Улыбнулся:
- Это ваша жена звонила вчера?
- Наверное …
- Вам повезло, пациент отказался и вас приняли.
Это был Доктор  Самарин Михаил Абрамович. Удивили его глаза, они были проницательными, внимательными, добрыми.
- Ну что у вас? Снимок есть?
- Да,  на подоконнике.
Врач взял снимок и стал внимательно его рассматривать. Кивнул:
- Ну что же …все понятно, будем лечиться.
- Доктор, вы моя последняя надежда!,- как-то неожиданно вырвалось.
- Ну посмотрим, посмотрим,- неопределённо сказал он,-  устраивайтесь пока, придёт сестра и скажет что делать.
Мне действительно повезло. Как оказалось, попасть на лечение в эту больницу не просто, запись ведут на два месяца вперёд. А мне повезло. Судьба? Провидение? Есть Бог на этом свете?
Устроившись и разложив вещи, вышел на крыльцо и стал свидетелем удивительной картины: приезд больных на лечение. Из всех приезжавших не было ни одного, кто шёл бы прямо, все шли или скособочившись, или подволакивая ногу, или просто криво шли, различались только видом скособочивания – в левую или в правую сторону. Картинка ещё та! И кого-то вели поддерживая и подбадривая. И кто-то не смог взойти на ступени, нога правильно не поднялась, зацепился, рухнул, выматерился. Кто приезжал – все шли как-то темно и тихо, ни одной улыбки, ни одной искорки в глазах, напряжение в лицах и, наверное, боль. Как потом оказалось – подумал правильно. Заезд пациентов в понедельник - ещё та грустная картинка!
Если судить по болезням нашей палаты из трёх человек, то выражение: «Больница последней надежды» правильное на все сто. Сосед напротив мучился от болей в спине, лёг в больницу, пролежал месяц, заключение как приговор: «Только операция». А что такое операция на спине? Год-полтора года после операции проходишь, а потом инвалидность. Спина с её нервными окончаниями это всё. Другой сосед с приблизительно такой же историей. Как узнали о больнице? Почему приехали? У всех единственный ответ: «Был тут знакомый, лечился, сейчас полностью здоров. Доволен как слон».
До сих пор не могу понять,  в чём конкретно заключается эффект этого лечения в «Больнице последней надежды». Вроде ничего особенного: сначала массажистка капитально разминает и массирует. Потом к врачу в кабинет. Мануальные операции, какие-то иглоукалывания. Потом в другой кабинет на укол. И всё! Потом ты свободен до следующего дня.
Массажистка там прикольная, как ведунья предсказывала:
- Во вторник-среду будут боли. Не волнуйтесь, так должно быть.
И действительно, в указанный день начинало ломать спину, ходить не было мочи, только лежать, только добраться до высокой ортопедической кровати и лежать, лежать, лежать …Молчать, смотреть в окно и уходя в сон продолжать надеяться и надеяться.
Кормили на убой. Кормили как в нормальных советских столовых прошлого века, добросовестно и без обмана, если мясо – так большой кусок, если картошка – так самая настоящая картошка и с маслицем. Потом пришло сравнение: «В Белоруссии всё по-другому, чем в той же Москве: «сахар сахарнее, мясо мяснее, а люди человечнее».
Пять дней лечения и шесть лет боли. Нет сравнения. Величины не сравниваются. Тут или обман или непонятно что. Ну нельзя за пять дней вылечить то, что болело шесть лет!
«Надеждой жив человек» … кто сказал и не помню. Кто-то сказал. Наверное, он так же болел, как все мы в этой больнице.
Доктор Самарин человек необыкновенный. Нет! Неправильно! «Необыкновенный» - это просто слово. А где взять другое слово, другие слова и выражения, чтобы выразить свою благодарность за то, что он сделал … где взять слова? Нет слов. Есть только огромное чувство огромной благодарности.
Оказывается, Михаил Абрамович работает в этой больнице с семидисятых годов прошлого века. Как сказала массажистка:
- Он давно здесь работает … ему и в Минск предлагали, и в Москву, создать свой центр, учеников наплодить … отказался. Больницу с нуля поднял, раньше здесь всего этого не было.
Здесь действительно раньше ничего не было. Была маленькая сельская больничка как сотни других в Белоруссии. Ничем не выделялась. А потом туда пришёл человек со своим желанием оставить след. И оставил, уже оставил …
Отказался ехать в Москву и плодить учеников? Очень правильное решение. Мудрое решение. Хотя согласившись, он смог бы обеспечить себя и детей на долгие годы вперёд, стоило только поддаться на уговоры и отдать своё дело десяткам других типа «учеников», среди которых не было бы ни одного как он, все были бы отвратительными клонами со знаком доллара в зрачках. А Самарин так не работает. Я задумывался, пытался потом понять: «Почему? Зачем он так делает? Что хочет? Для чего?». В нашем мире очень мало людей, практически нет таких людей, которые бы смотрели на руку протягивающую доллары, смотрели и отворачивались. Что он хочет? Для чего живёт?
Сложнейший вопрос. Трудный и неразрешимый. И всё, что будет сказано об этом, только догадки и предположения. Вроде как пыль на дороге - метнулась вверх поднятая ветром, крутанулась и развеялась. Думал над этим и однажды ночью пришла мысль немного сумашедшая по своему содержанию: «Всевышний когда-то подсказал ему путь, по которому надо идти». Бред, конечно, но зачем тогда строить церковь около больницы? Зачем помогать сирым и убогим, работать за смешные белорусские деньги, надоедать в райсполкоме о заброшенном доме, который можно превратить в хоспис, больницу для одиноких стариков и старух? Зачем напрягаться, искать способы лечения, находить эти способы, совершенствовать их  и опровергать приговоры больниц: «Только операция». Для Самарина Михаила Абрамовича нет таких тупиков, в которые постоянно попадают врачи обычных больниц:
- Зачем операция? Попробуем без операции.
На третий день лечения, когда предсказанная массажисткой боль начала проходить, лежал на массажном столе и пытался спрашивать у Самарина:
- А когда …
- Обождите. Глубокий вдох … вы-ыдох,- и резкое нажатие на спину
- Ох ты блин!
- Больно?
- Переносимо …
- Так что вы хотели спросить?
После этого нажатия в ушах звенело, но вспомнил:
- Скажите ...пока не могу понять ... в чём суть вашего лечения?
- В чём суть?.. повернитесь …на левый бок, левая нога выпрямлена, правая согннута, вот сюда, правильно, плечо назад, расслабились …
Лёгкое без хруста нажатие.
- Теперь на правый бок … самое главное – это надо верить. Верить в то, что лечение поможет. Вы же верите?
- Ещё как верю!!
- Ну вот … правильно …остальное сделаю я. Теперь на правый бок …
Лёгкое без хруста нажатие.
- Дай Бог, доктор. Дай Бог.
И вот тут Самарин произнёс слова, в которых не могу разобраться до сих пор. Он сказал:
- А Бог уже дал.
- Не понял. Что именно?
Самарин чётко и раздельно произнёс:
- Бог – уже – дал.
Для него уже что-то было ясно, а я так и остался в недоумении, в неведении. И до сих пор слышу его слова и пытаюсь в них разобраться. Что он имел в виду?
Верить надо не во всё. Верить надо в то, что может помочь. Надо просто верить. Нарисовать мысленно перед закрытыми глазами свою веру, сгладить у неё острые углы и запомнить иконой своей веры. Может быть он имел в виду именно это?
В палате после процедур времени много. Тут у каждого своя боль, но о ней никто не говорит,  боль закаляет характер и приучает к немногословности, говорим о разном, чаще всего – о нашем враче.
- Ну тебе как, помогает?,- спросил у соседа, который приехал с приговором «Только операция».
- Ну не знаю… нога, правда, перестала тянуть, я хоть поспал сегодня, а раньше никак не удавалось, нога тянула и тянула … а тебе как?
- Да хрен его знает. Но если честно, то изменения есть. Вчера спина раскалывалась, как и говорила массажистка, а сегодня как-то необычно, шёл по коридору с выпрямленной спиной, почти не болело.
- Так в чём же смыл его лечения? Больница приговорила к операции, а он говорит «вылечим».
- Без понятия. Но как я понял, то мы для него обычные больные, как он говорит. Я был у него сегодня, спросил, мол, как мой случай на фоне остальных. А он отвечает, что его жена, тоже врач, гинеколог, спросила у него: «Ну как, интересные больные есть?». А он ответил: «Да нет, всё как обычно, обычные случаи».
- Тогда какие же случаи для него «интересные»? Когда вообще обездвиженный?

Пятница день выписки.
- Ну что, будем прощаться?,- спросил Самарин после последней процедуры и сел за стол,- сейчас я вам расскажу о том, как вам действовать дальше и как всё будет.
- Весь во внимании …
- Сейчас у вас какая-то боль есть и пока будет, но не сильная и «плавающая», то в одном месте, то в другом. Критерий выздоровления такой: в течении десяти дней наблюдаете за собой и в какой-то день вся боль у вас пройдёт. Это первый день. Таким же будет и второй день. Всё. На третий день вы здоровы и можете делать всё: заниматься спортом, кататься на лыжах, бросать лопатой снег. Если боль пройдёт на пятый, например, день или на шестой, вы всё-равно должны выдержать десять дней в щадящем режиме. Обязательно.
Были и другие рекомендации, но в память врезались именно эти слова. Врезались и вызвали недоумение. Я не понимаю! Я в диком недоумении. Как так? Пять дней вроде как обычного лечения, ничего сногсшибательного и необычного, приблизительно так же меня пытались лечить все десять специалистов ранее.
Приехал домой, спина побаливала. На второй день появилось необычное чувство …БОЛЬ НАЧАЛА УХОДИТЬ. И уходить не так как раньше, когда лекари забивали боль таблетками и уколами. Реально уходить, уменьшаться, истончаться в ниточку.
Счастливые люди те, кто просыпается и думает о погоде, о предстоящем дне или о чём-то ещё насущном. Несчастливы другие – кто просыпается после короткого сна и сразу думает о том, как повернуть руку, ногу, как согнуться и встать с наименьшей болью. Я на второй день проснулся, открыл глаза и ощутил необчную лёгкость во всём теле. Подвигал руками, ногами, потом, как советовал Самарин: «Не увлекайтесь поначалу лёгкостью тела, поосторожнее», легко поднялся и сел на кровати. Не болело. Нет, чуть боли было, но это была уже приятная боль.
- Тра-та-та!!! Тра-та-та! Мы везём с собой кота! Петьку забияку!.. кого там ещё везём?
Мои аристократические коты к такому крику радости не привыкли. Они привыкли к тишине и покою.  Спавший около кровати кот Кустик после моего крика взвился с выгнутой спиной на пол-метра вверх, приземлился и ошалело посмотрел на меня. А кошка Муся была уже на лестнице второго этажа и смотрела оттуда подёргивая хвостом из стороны в сторону. Не понравилось.
Этому чувству и ощущению трудно подобрать какое-то определение. Это как полёт. Вы летали во сне? Я летал. Понимание что ты летишь открывается после первого виража. Ты летишь, ты свободен, ты можешь  повернуть руки и заложить вираж, скользнуть вниз, а потом рвануться вверх  в облака, вынырнуть из них и посмотреть не землю, ощущая в груди ни разу не испытанное чувство свободы и любви ко всему миру … приблизительно так  начинал себя чувствовать после приезда из «Больницы последней надежды» на второй день.
Непонятное эйфорическое чувство. Даже спросил у жены:
- Слушай, ты же с медицинским образованием, посмотри таблетки какие привёз из больницы, они, случаем, не наркошные? Что-то меня на улыбку постоянно пробивает. Какая-то эйфория непонятная.
- Да нет, уже смотрела. Успокаивающие, совсем легкие обезболивающие и всё. Ничего серьёзного.
- Тогда почему я такой?
- Какой «такой»? Улыбающийся? У тебя, наверное, просто перестаёт болеть …
- Ну да, ну да …шесть лет боли и на тебе, праздник на нашей улице … не верю!,- громко сказал и остановился: «Почему не верю? Верю, но … просто не могу поверить, что этот длинный путь боли в шесть лет закончился».
Ну что дальше. Ничего интересного: с работой всё удачно сложилось, западная компания открывает свой филиал в России,  прошёл собеседования, тестирования и был зачислен в штат. Пригодился изученный английский. Начал ходить. За первый день без боли прошёл такое расстояние, которое прошёл за шесть предыдущих лет. Если когда-то начну серьёзно верить в Бога, то приду в церковь и буду ставить свечи во здравие доктора Самарина.

Записал и рассказал:
Кучер Владимир Петрович

Между прочим: герой этого рассказа не обманул. Всё действительно так,
и это реально «больница последней надежды», о чем пишут в Интернете, надо ехать ...


----------



## toohtik (26 Май 2014)

В статье интересные ссылки на заграничные исследования


----------

